# 3 Legged buck..shoot it or not?



## beginnersluck (Jan 26, 2005)

Bassworm's thread and picture of the 3 legged buck sparked my interest on if I would shoot it or not if I saw it in the woods.  Part of me says "no...that's not fair...I'd be rediculed.  The other part of me says...if it's a nice rack, and I need the meat...it's down!   What are all of ya'lls take on this?  Shoot or not?


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

I would not shoot it, it looks to be fine.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 26, 2005)

jasperga said:
			
		

> I would not shoot it, it looks to be fine.


Not out of pity, but hunting-wise.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jan 26, 2005)

People shoot bucks all the time that are missing testicals. I think three legs should be OK.


----------



## jasperga (Jan 26, 2005)

If I had the land leased I might wait to see if possibly he made it another year and had a nontypical rack, but that is just speculation(wishfull thinking).


----------



## mikel (Jan 26, 2005)

*tell ya what....*

i betcha it would taste just as good as a four legged one


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 26, 2005)

mikel said:
			
		

> i betcha it would taste just as good as a four legged one


yeah, but just missing a little meat!


----------



## HT2 (Jan 26, 2005)

If he was a big one (shooter buck)......Then "YES".....

If he wasn't .........."NO".....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes


----------



## TurkeyProof (Jan 26, 2005)

*Handicap Deer Murderer?*

I think not!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 26, 2005)

*Give him another year*

And see if he grows another one, if not shoot him.


----------



## OconeeJim (Jan 26, 2005)

*I said yes without.....*

...seeing the picture.  I killed a small buck years ago that had just one front leg.  It wasn't a mercy killing, the deer looked fine, and got around very well.  The number of legs doesn't mean anything in my opinion.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 26, 2005)

My kind a buck one I can keep up with  lol


----------



## Son (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ya don't count the legs..*

I once saw a three legged buck running with a four legged one prior to the season. When they ran you couldn't tell any difference, He was taken during the gun season and was a very nice trophy. I mounted it for the club member. During the 70's I took a very large buck with a asymetrical rack in Lee Co. Alabama. It was late evening, everything was frozen and I heard the buck coming. As he came into view it was noticable his rump dropped as he walked. As it turned out the buck had lost the lower part of one back leg in a fence. The other hindleg had scars of where wire had been around it. He weighed over 185, was in very good health and was good eating   .


----------



## Son (Jan 26, 2005)

*another story*

During the 80's we had a club on Tanyard Creek in Macon Co. Alabama. I shot a very large mature buck from a treestand as he stood among several does. When I got the buck to camp we found he had been hit by a car or truck. One of his back legs was broken, had been for some time and the bones were mismatched. Not being able to heal the leg was full of infection and the deer was not fit for consumption. We cut the antlers off and put him in a pit we had dug for carcasses etc.. A local warden came by, took pictures of the carcass lying in the pit and turned us in to Montgomery for wasting practices. The same story was relayed to the landowner. Nobody ever contacted our club to find out the "real story". Soon after a well known (but new at the time) hunting plantation operation took over the lease we had fostered for many years. 30 some stands, new bridge over the creek, improved roads and ten well tended food plots. Luckily a local friend heard gossip that the plantation hunting operation had made a lease deal with the landowner, giving us time to search for another place. Just shows how things can get screwed up. I couldn't tell anything was wrong with the 8 point buck before shooting it. And nobody would have wanted to eat the meat. But if I had know he was injured to that extent I still would have shot him to get him out of the misery.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd drop him like a bag of hammers.


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 27, 2005)

He gets around very well when running. Walking he limps badly. Missing a leg apparently had nothing to do with his rack. This is the 3rd year I've been watching him. Spike, 6 point, and now eight point. On my lease I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger. In my backyard over the feeders, no way.


----------



## BassWorm (Jan 30, 2005)

He came closer in the ice storm.


----------



## CathyW (Jan 30, 2005)

*Get 'er done!*

Murder!?!  Handicapped?  He looks good to me.  I'd let him have it.


----------



## deersled (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks completely healed, not affecting his rack much (only 3 on one side). Couple more years...then let him have it


----------



## dog1 (Feb 22, 2005)

If he was legal by our culb rules and I wanted the meat, I'd turn his lights out.

dog1


----------



## marknga (Feb 22, 2005)

I wouldn't let the # of legs influence my descision. Matter of fact back in the early 80's, 1980 or 1981 we went over to Alabama to hunt with a friend of my Dad's. Steve had this three legged dog that they hunted with. Well on the last afternoon they put me on a stand and let the dogs out and deer were going everywhere, I put the Browning on one as she blew by. A few minutes later here came the 3-legged dog. When I got to the deer it was a 3-legged doe. 
Anyway I thought it was pretty cool a three legged deer being chased by a 3-legged dog.

Mark


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 18, 2005)

click, bang!


----------



## McFLY (Mar 18, 2005)

*Kill It!!*

Kill it, load it, skin it, eat it!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 18, 2005)

I think you would do it a favor ,it will probably be killed by coyotes ot it might suffer trying to get around in the woods.


----------



## jay sullivent (Mar 18, 2005)

i would definately shoot it.


----------



## RingtailHunter (Mar 24, 2005)

I came across a doe one night while coonhuntin, she had one leg shot and the other was broken we went ahead and took care of bussiness, right after the game warden rolled up and almost gave us a fine untill we got him to notice the ganegreen in her leg, he took her and said he would put her in the acentarator, to dispose of her.

I still would shoot the dear, no need for suffering.


----------



## RingtailHunter (Mar 24, 2005)

I came across a doe one night while coonhuntin, she had one leg shot and the other was broken we went ahead and took care of bussiness, right after the game warden rolled up and almost gave us a fine untill we got him to notice the ganegreen in her leg, he took her and said he would put her in the acentarator, to dispose of her.

I still would shoot the dear, no need for suffering.


----------



## RingtailHunter (Mar 24, 2005)

*take care of bussiness*

I came across a doe one night while coonhuntin, she had one leg shot and the other was broken we went ahead and took care of bussiness, right after the game warden rolled up and almost gave us a fine untill we got him to notice the ganegreen in her leg, he took her and said he would put her in the acentarator, to dispose of her.

I still would shoot the dear, no need for suffering.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 25, 2005)

A three legged deer runs like forrest gump, so i would not hesitate to shoot.  
killNgrill


----------

